# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد :: بكتب اسمك يا بلادي | عبدالله شرف

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

 
* 
دعماً للثورة السورية
**
النشيد الجديد

**{ بكتب إسمك يا بلادي** }
*

للمنشد الشاب
*عبدالله شرف*





 

{ كلمات وألحان }
*تراث
*

 

 { توزيع }
*الفنان ياسر ماجد*


 

 { هندسة صوت ومكساج }
*م. عمار خاطر*


 

 { تم التسجيل في استديوهات }
*5 - القاهرة* 

 

 { تصميم البنر }
*عمر الجنيدي*



 

*{* *للتحميل* *}*
* رايت كليك & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى


 http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/BKTB_ISMK_YBLADI.mp3

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههه اتزكرت هادي الأغنية مرة عملنا عليها لوحة و احنا اطافيل بحفلة آخر السنة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بكتب اسمك يا بلدي 
ع شمس الـ ما بتغيب
لا مالي ولا ولادي 
على حبك ما في حبيب


يسلمووووووووووووووو هدوء عاصف على تجدد مواضيعك الدائم

----------


## ماهربسام

يسلمو...ايديك.....موضوع........حلوكتير.........كتي  ر...نايس

----------

